# Low Flying Fighter Bomber .....! (UPDATED)



## petach (Nov 28, 2013)

6D +70-300L




Low Altitude Attitude by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr

STRIKE!!!!!!!



Fighter Bomber by petach123 (Peter Tachauer), on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Low Flying Fighter Bomber .....!*

Hi Peter.
Wow! Nicely done, did you make him angry or were you just unlucky to be in his way?
Thanks for posting.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Menace (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Low Flying Fighter Bomber .....!*

Coming straight for you - better take some cover!


----------



## ME (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Low Flying Fighter Bomber .....!*

Cool shot! I thought I was going to see a plane. Pleasantly suprised.


----------



## pwp (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Low Flying Fighter Bomber .....!*

Hah! That's a great action BIF shot. Just out of interest, have you applied a lot of noise reduction in PP? It's got that butter-smooth, slightly smeared look. I think this great shot would have even more impact if you wound it back a bit. 

-pw


----------



## rpt (Nov 29, 2013)

*Re: Low Flying Fighter Bomber .....!*



ME said:


> Cool shot! I thought I was going to see a plane. Pleasantly suprised.


Yes! I was expecting a WW2 plane 

Nice shot though!


----------



## AlanF (Nov 29, 2013)

Here come the heavy bombers. Take off, cruising at altitude. Bombing run with leader dropping his load. Very grey day last Sunday.


----------



## petach (Nov 29, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Here come the heavy bombers. Take off, cruising at altitude. Bombing run with leader dropping his load. Very grey day last Sunday.



Ah....the Vulcan Bombers from RAF Scampton! or is it Waddington?


----------



## WPJ (Nov 29, 2013)

You got some nice shots on a gloomy day


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Low Flying Fighter Bomber .....!*



rpt said:


> ME said:
> 
> 
> > Cool shot! I thought I was going to see a plane. Pleasantly suprised.
> ...


+1


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 8, 2013)

petach said:


> 6D +70-300L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

